# 29ers.....a cult thing or just another fad???



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont get the whole 29er thing......since i dont like to be ignorant to stuff,what are the advantages/dis advantages???? someone convince me!!!!!
oh and if everyone thought the big hit with the 26/24 combo was stupid whats up with the 29/26 combo wouldn't that be the same thing??????
just looking for some clarification...... i dont mean to offend anyone either....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Just take a look in the 29er forum... there are threads on this subject all the time... I personally think that people should ride what makes them happy.. and that's then end of it..


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

*My thoughts*

hdjklhasjkfhiksjhf sdafgsda; fgasfgasfg asdflkdsajf jasdklfj asfl;dalfjkld aflfjldasj faskflj :thumbsup:

THASKJkh fduskldnf dksf lasdkf KJLLJdl L KJKLfjldjlsjlfu sdlakjdfl; akl;dfjlasdjflajljfdasllja;j;ajasdlkjdflja djfasydfudandflsa fjdka;df kldasjflasdjl;fjl;asdjl;djf;asdhf jsdakljfl;asjdfljdasl;jdf asdkldfjld;as ldfj askl;jdfljasdlflsdajfldyxcATCV['wjf'va mf[ voas[j.

There is probably additional insight in other similar threads...


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

jsnk1975 said:


> hdjklhasjkfhiksjhf sdafgsda; fgasfgasfg asdflkdsajf jasdklfj asfl;dalfjkld aflfjldasj faskflj :thumbsup: . . .
> 
> There is probably additional insight in other similar threads...


Put the bong down . . .


----------



## zyzbot (Dec 19, 2003)

scottyl said:


> i dont get the whole 29er thing......since i dont like to be ignorant to stuff,what are the advantages/dis advantages???? someone convince me!!!!!
> oh and if everyone thought the big hit with the 26/24 combo was stupid whats up with the 29/26 combo wouldn't that be the same thing??????
> just looking for some clarification...... i dont mean to offend anyone either....


You might find a few answers to your questions here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=18514/


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Regardless of what people say for either side. I recommend trying a 29er and making the decision on your own. Its not for everyone, but its perfect for some.



Random Drivel said:


> Put the bong down . . .


or pass it around.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is a suggestion for your next cliche forum troll:

"What's up with the Road Bike attitude???"

You already covered the spandex one pretty good.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a holdout for a 29er pugsley fixey with 1.5 inch headtubes and 20 mm rear thru axle.

Just because.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

kev0153 said:


> Here is a suggestion for your next cliche forum troll:
> 
> "What's up with the Road Bike attitude???"
> 
> You already covered the spandex one pretty good.


Good call.

PS: and tell Jody to pick a more dramatic spot and better angle on these pix so they seem more dramatic and exciting.










BTW, from JodyGomez site, "swiping photos is not cool." I swiped this pic from your profile.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

And what's the deal with airplane food?


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

before i got a 29er i used to crack jokes about my 29er friends, they'd rave about'em, Big wheels this big wheels that.... then i'd hit the 29er forum, at first it was like a room full Hari Krishna's...










then i took the plunge, got a 29er, found that i like the taste of Koolaid  Big Wheels a coming.

.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a blast on my 29er, but I'm still really new to it. It's also a lot lighter than my 26er, and way more bling  Doesn't descend quite the same (less travel), but it's a great bike.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

lidarman said:


> I'm a holdout for a 29er pugsley fixey with 1.5 inch headtubes and 20 mm rear thru axle.
> 
> Just because.


I would ony add some On-One Mary bars, in the oversize 31.8(or whatever it is) if they would make them, to make it more of an all-around package.
Also maybe some wicker panniers to carry the U-lock and cable locks.
Last, a floating rear disc setup. 10" rotors like Snatana tandems have.

All aluminum parts in 3D violet would give it that nostalgic feel, too.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

scottyl said:


> 29ers.....a cult thing or just another fad???


Neither. Just another option.

You can start by checking the 29er FAQ thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=18514/


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

It's a fad. Don't get one. In fact go in the other direction and buy a 20 inch.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

lidarman said:


> I'm a holdout for a 29er pugsley fixey with 1.5 inch headtubes and 20 mm rear thru axle.
> 
> Just because.


Your missing a shot of Lefty KoolAid, but thats a fine enough mix right there


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I built a custom 29, single speed about 5 years ago. Gave it away, to a good friend,(who had just had a bike stolen) last year. Just not my cup of tea. Don't hate it, but now I ride a 41# bighit. Go figure.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just keeps getting better.*



scottyl said:


> i dont get the whole 29er thing......since i dont like to be ignorant to stuff,what are the advantages/dis advantages???? someone convince me!!!!!
> oh and if everyone thought the big hit with the 26/24 combo was stupid whats up with the 29/26 combo wouldn't that be the same thing??????
> just looking for some clarification...... i dont mean to offend anyone either....


A cult or a fad? This might have been a valid question.....3 years ago. Check out the 29er forum and the FAQs there. Lots of good info.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

unlike the SS fad which i do believe is more of a cultish type thing, there are definite mechanical differences that greatly affect handling characteristics and gearing/torque when you are talking a 29er compared to a "standard" setup.

for example: i can emulate SS simply by keeping my gearie in one gear. can't really emulate a 29er. that tells you something right there...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

What would the girl on the left prefer to ride?










No wait, don't answer that.

But really, if one could get any arbitrary wheel size, it would be a choice like a frame, based (and optimized) on the persons size....


----------



## sunsetrider (Jun 15, 2006)

Hopefully me. I love her


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

buddy swears by it....harder to accelerate but easier rolling over the bumbs....and his 29 is a hardtail and the 26 is FS


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I wonder how the girl on the left managed to outgrow her shadow? Maybe she rides a 26" and her shadow rides a 29". Either way, I reckon she needs full suspension.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

lidarman said:


> What would the girl on the left prefer to ride?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may very well be the best depiction of why a two niner makes sense that I've ever seen. I guess I'm a visual learner after all.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

id have at least 984 kids with her and not support any of em


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

*Brief flirtation with 29er-dom*

Got a Monocog 29er to see if all the hype was warranted. Didn't notice any significant benefit vis a vis rolling over rocks and other obstacles, but I can see how the bigger wheels make perfect sense if you're gonna go singlespeed. More important, i found that my battered body REALLY loves suspension, and I don't have the patience for spinning along flat trails.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

It's both a fad and cult. Its a facult or a culfad. All the cool kids are doing it.

I must admit the 29er wheels do look bigger than the 26ers.


----------



## dzm3 (Nov 29, 2005)

*29er SS*

what about a SS 29er?! I bet you REALLY don't get THAT! 

just ride, and let ride! whatever makes different people happy.

dz


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*It's a cult...*

membership requires ritual sacrifice. Of course it doesn't need to be human. Could just be unlacing all of your 26" wheels and relacing to 700c rims.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ODB said:


> Got a Monocog 29er to see if all the hype was warranted. Didn't notice any significant benefit vis a vis rolling over rocks and other obstacles, but I can see how the bigger wheels make perfect sense if you're gonna go singlespeed. More important, i found that my battered body REALLY loves suspension, and I don't have the patience for spinning along flat trails.


Great stuff here.

If you didn't notice it, then you missed it. It is NOT subjective. It is a physical fact of the wheel size.

Another thing... having one gear has NOTHING to do with it. The benefit is a fact with one gear, or with 100 gears.

But then of course, you were comparing a fully rigid bike to your bike with suspension. :skep:

Does that sound like a good comparison to anyone here? If you think it is, it isn't.

The difference in a fully rigid 29er and a fully rigid 26" bike is like night to day. Ride both for 8 hours and then tell me you "didn't notice" the difference.... the EXTREME difference.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

im a tall guy ..... havent tried a 29 yet but im sure i will one day when they become a little bit more affordable.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

Melt said:


> im a tall guy ..... havent tried a 29 yet but im sure i will one day when they become a little bit more affordable.


There's plenty of affordable 29ers.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't recall being stopped on the trail by an obstacle and thinking that a bigger wheel would be the answer. 

I'm going to hold out until they start running something bigger, maybe in the 36" range, just to make sure I can really get the full advantage of the whole "bigger" wheel thing.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*Here you go!*



mopartodd said:


> I'm going to hold out until they start running something bigger, maybe in the 36" range, just to make sure I can really get the full advantage of the whole "bigger" wheel thing.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=269746


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Mountain biking is a cult....*

Next question! :thumbsup:


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> Great stuff here.
> 
> If you didn't notice it, then you missed it. It is NOT subjective. It is a physical fact of the wheel size.
> 
> ...


Wow. Lighten the eff up, Francis.  Just an opinion (i thought we were all entitled to one. foolish me.) Besides, 29er evangelists like yourself (actually, you sound like more of a fundamentalist, but i digress) had me believing that the extra tire volume of the bigger wheels would render suspension completely unnecessary. Clearly not the case.

Now go out and have fun on your bike this weekend, regardless of which size hoops you're rolling. Me, I'd ride even square wheels right now if i could. Alas, i gotta wait for the new plate and screws in my collarbone to do their job.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You just need...*



scottyl said:


> i dont get the whole 29er thing......since i dont like to be ignorant to stuff,what are the advantages/dis advantages???? someone convince me!!!!!
> oh and if everyone thought the big hit with the 26/24 combo was stupid whats up with the 29/26 combo wouldn't that be the same thing??????
> just looking for some clarification...... i dont mean to offend anyone either....


... Some of this for 29ers:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*How about 63 gears?*



29Colossus said:


> Another thing... having one gear has NOTHING to do with it. The benefit is a fact with one gear, or with 100 gears.


Thread Hijack!

Like this one:

https://sheldonbrown.org/otb.html










Sheldon Brown... gotta love him. "Being a firm believer that nothing exceeds like excess... "


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*yum grape..*



pimpbot said:


> ... Some of this for 29ers:


goes great with beer..


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ODB said:


> Besides, 29er evangelists like yourself had me believing that the extra tire volume of the bigger wheels would render suspension completely unnecessary. Clearly not the case.


This stuff is even better! It literally had me jumping around in my seat like a giddy school girl.

It is amazing where a person's brain can take them when they really want something to be true. Wait a minute... nevermind... Not one person ever told you that the volume blah blah blah would render suspension completely unnecessary. If you believe someone DID tell you that, without ever seeing you ride, then you would INSTANTLY know that the information had NO credibility in YOUR case. But then, why compare apples to oranges? Stick with apples and apples.



> Now go out and have fun on your bike this weekend, regardless of which size hoops you're rolling. Me, I'd ride even square wheels right now if i could. Alas, i gotta wait for the new plate and screws in my collarbone to do their job.


I won't ride square wheels. I also won't ride 26" wheels... _seriously_ anyway. :lol: I have no need to ride strange tiny wheels anymore. I won't paint my house pink either just because paint is paint and I should be happy with paint. I'm not a chicken in a box. I am able to have even MORE fun than square and tiny wheels will allow!

I do wish you a speedy recovery. Injury sucks. I hear if you get metal surgically inserted into your body, you end up on a super secret terrorist list...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

29Colossus said:


> I'm not a chicken in a box


Not sure I fully comprehend this part but it's making me grin like a taco in the sack.


----------



## ODB (Sep 15, 2005)

29Colossus said:


> Not one person ever told you that the volume blah blah blah would render suspension completely unnecessary.


It's called exagerrating for effect. By the way, is it true that 29" wheels cure HIV and ebola, reduce global warming and will end worldwide poverty in our lifetime? Cuz the other day on the 29er board ...


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

ODB said:


> It's called exagerrating for effect. By the way, is it true that 29" wheels cure HIV and ebola, reduce global warming and will end worldwide poverty in our lifetime? Cuz the other day on the 29er board ...


That is the truth... people just have to let it happen. All one has to do... one with ANY problem that has ever been a problem in this world... all one has to do with the problem is ride their 29er off a canyon cliff.

Alas... all problems of the world have been cured by the 29" wheel. One rider at a time. All it takes is to put your Nikes on and chase that comet.

:aureola:


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

scottyl said:


> i dont get the whole 29er thing......since i dont like to be ignorant to stuff,what are the advantages/dis advantages???? someone convince me!!!!!
> oh and if everyone thought the big hit with the 26/24 combo was stupid whats up with the 29/26 combo wouldn't that be the same thing??????
> just looking for some clarification...... i dont mean to offend anyone either....


29ers are here to stay. Singlespeeding wasn't cool and exclusive enough anymore.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

29ers are a fantastic marketing ploy to sell more bicycles and components. 27ers are faster and have bigger wheels. Go figure.


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

29Colossus said:


> Great stuff here.
> 
> If you didn't notice it, then you missed it. It is NOT subjective. It is a physical fact of the wheel size.
> 
> ...


29ers take more effort to get rolling. I didn't like that. they're also heavier than their 26" counterpart whether it's a ss or geared. Nope, can't do it. While they do hold their momentum better I just felt like I was putting out so much extra effort to do the same trails I do on my 26" bike. point is that it's not for everyone... either is SSing, either is FS, either is XC... and so on and so on.

for me it's a SS with 26" wheels and front suspesion. I'm only 1/3 cool.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

plume said:


> 29ers take more effort to get rolling.


I'm sorry, but you are incorrect. 29ers don't take more effort to get rolling.



> I didn't like that.


Maybe the 29er you rode had heavy wheels. Heavy wheels take more effort to get rolling.



> they're also heavier than their 26" counterpart whether it's a ss or geared.


Maybe the exact same counterpart piece for piece, but one can easily buy a nice and light set of 29er wheels that will more than likely be lighter than what they ride on their 26" wheeled bike. That means that the 29er wheel could just as easily be LIGHTER than it's real-world counterpart for most riders/bike owners.. Lighter AND less effort to get up to speed.



> Nope, can't do it.


Doesn't have to "do it".



> While they do hold their momentum better I just felt like I was putting out so much extra effort to do the same trails I do on my 26" bike.


That is what happens when you ride heavy wheels. It requires more effort. I feel the total opposite of what you feel. But then my wheels are tight and light.



> point is that it's not for everyone... either is SSing, either is FS, either is XC... and so on and so on.


:skep:

That doesn't mean anything at all. Mumby meal.



> for me it's a SS with 26" wheels and front suspesion. I'm only 1/3 cool.


Thats nice, but a total waste of time for me. If I want to play pinball, I'll go get a roll of quarters.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

as far as the effort to get rolling ..... on my car when i had 17" rims i lost 2 mpg compared to 15" rims.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Melt said:


> as far as the effort to get rolling ..... on my car when i had 17" rims i lost 2 mpg compared to 15" rims.


:lol:

And there it is.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

Nat said:


> Not sure I fully comprehend this part but it's making me grin like a taco in the sack.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

plume said:


> 29ers take more effort to get rolling. I didn't like that.


Was going to keep out of this but have to back 29Colossus up here.
That is crap.
I have a friend who, after his first ride of my Ventana 29er, stated on another forum that it was the fastest accelerating bike that he had ever ridden.



plume said:


> they're also heavier than their 26" counterpart whether it's a ss or geared.


My XL SS 29er is 22lb and my Large geared 29er is 26.5lb. That is heavier than some 26"hardtails but is also lighter than some. I know my SS is lighter than my SS 26er was.
Regardless, I can ride up and down hills faster than some and slower than others. Same as when I was on my 26er.

Anyway, no problem if you dont like them. Would rather there be 29ers left for those that will actually enjoy them.


----------



## billyd203 (Sep 27, 2006)

This thread is like comparing apples and oranges.

Personally I like apples. But, oranges can be fun too. I think apples accelerate quicker, but oranges suck up bumps better. I think apples are faster because they have smoother peals. 

I hope this clears everything up. 

I'm going to get a banana now. I'm hungry.


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

Wrong forum for all of you....goto the 29-er Forum for this chat. The rest of us appreciate it. The Admin. should yank this thread.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

ThrashNY said:


> Wrong forum for all of you....goto the 29-er Forum for this chat. The rest of us appreciate it. The Admin. should yank this thread.


maybe the OP was looking for an opinion of people not already in the 29er circle, or was hoping to avoid getting flamed by 29ers that would probably take offense to the question. as how things work i doubt either will happen though =)


----------



## Devil (Dec 15, 2006)

"The large diameter wheels make it easier to roll over some obstacles, you also have the advantage of not being able to buy many replacement tyres, forks or rims when your old ones die out. Oh, and you get to go slower through tight terrain, have a heavier bike, have more rotational mass, go slower up technical sections and waste hours at trail heads explaining yourself to curious riders,"


----------



## FirstStateCamber (Jul 4, 2006)

Devil said:


> "The large diameter wheels make it easier to roll over some obstacles, you also have the advantage of not being able to buy many replacement tyres, forks or rims when your old ones die out. Oh, and you get to go slower through tight terrain, have a heavier bike, have more rotational mass, go slower up technical sections and waste hours at trail heads explaining yourself to curious riders,"


While I ride both a 26 and a 29'r, your points are true to a extent. I am a shorter rider and have been racing/riding for about 12yrs. and it took me some time to make the plunge to the 29'r and I have to say I love it. It does take a cranks stroke more to say get it rolling but in the end I feel the bike takes up the terain much better then my 26, both are hardtails and have front suspension. Now it did take some getting used to in the tight sections but I feel its no faster/slower then my 26, matter of fact at some points I feel its actually faster. Anyway, if anyone has never ridden one, go try it, but try it two or thrre times before you swear it off or join in.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Was going to be subjective but then I saw Devil post.
How about you actually try a 29er before you post the first bit of drivel that comes into your head.


----------



## Devil (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh, TR, if you had half a brain you would realise that a larger diameter wheel will not accelerate faster than a smaller one even though you think that is crap, but hey, I don't care. Ride what you want, live in whatever fantasy land you want and yes, I have ridden a couple of 29ers. I hope you are not too hurt.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

Everyone should know that chocolate is better than vanilla.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> Not sure I fully comprehend this part but it's making me grin like a taco in the sack.


Taco? Box?

I think you are onto something there....


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

billyd203 said:


> This thread is like comparing apples and oranges.
> I think apples are faster because they have smoother peals........


That's it ! :thumbsup:

Particularly with OSX , it's obvious.......


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

yes. we're a cult. avoid it. don't drink the kool-aid.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Skinning cats and mousetraps.*

I recall playing adult softball and any new bat was instantly a hit with almost everyone for a while. The Pros use pine tar, rosin, bone the grain, drill out the top, cork the bat, use maple, different gloves. Everyone looks for an edge but it all comes down to ability. A great hitter is a great hitter.

Cycling? New gizmos, new markets, new truths, new zealots. Lines drawn in the sand. Rigid, 29er, 1x9, SS, HT, DS. Afficianados all. Some machines are great for some terrains and body types. Good riders will be good on anything. Some guys ride one bike others have quiver and a reason for each one.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

29Colossus said:


> I won't ride square wheels. I also won't ride 26" wheels... _seriously_ anyway. :lol: I have no need to ride strange tiny wheels anymore. I won't paint my house pink either just because paint is paint and I should be happy with paint. I'm not a chicken in a box. I am able to have even MORE fun than square and tiny wheels will allow!


This is the best part of this entire thread! Quotable even


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

What kinda cult do I belong to if I ride a 29er SS, steel, hardtail with Jones H-bars. (Maybe something like the "Old, fat lazy guys that don't like to change gears and ride with really wierd bars because we believe that the titanium recieves signals from outer space and we are the conduit for extra-terrestrial intelligence and the Hare Krishna's may be right" cult


----------



## treehuggerjd (Feb 9, 2007)

Devil said:


> "The large diameter wheels make it easier to roll over some obstacles, you also have the advantage of not being able to buy many replacement tyres, forks or rims when your old ones die out. Oh, and you get to go slower through tight terrain, have a heavier bike, have more rotational mass, go slower up technical sections and waste hours at trail heads explaining yourself to curious riders,"


1. Large diameter wheels do make it easier to roll over some obstacles. It's pretty nice.
2. As for tires, you're sort of correct. Due to the 29er thing being fairly new, tire variety is limited. However, the ones that ARE out seem to be pretty dang nice tires, in my opinion. I ride WTB ExiWolf tires, and they're wicked awesome for the terrain around here, and aren't exactly hard to come by. So tire replacement isn't really an issue. However, as you said, selection is limited, which kinda sucks.
3. As with tires, fork and wheel selection is limited, but once again the stuff out there is pretty awesome. The market is still growing, and newer, better options that are just as good as any 26" wheel or fork are becoming available. So despite the limited selection, the stuff out there most certainly rivals 26", there are just fewer choices... for now.
4. I wont argue that tight cornering is slower on a 29er. However, I feel that it is negligable. I mean, to notice any difference, you have to be on some pretty severely tight corners. So for me, it's really a none-issue.
5. The "heavier bike" thing is totally off. True, if you were to have two bikes built almost exactly the same, one 29er and 26", then yeah, the extra weight of a little bit of extra tubing and larger wheels will add weight. But there are many 29ers that are just as light, if not lighter, than a 26" wheeled bike. So I guess it's relative. But you can't just lump all 29ers into the "heavy bike" category. Look around at different forums and posts and you'll see what I mean.
6. Rotational mass, if I'm understanding it correctly, is once again relative. There are plenty of 29er wheels that are lighter and faster than a 26". But out of two similarly built wheels, the 26" will be lighter and have less rotational mass. Once again, you can't lump all 29er wheels into the heavier or slower category (if I understand this correctly). Also, that's like saying that suspension forks suck because they're heavier than rigid. They add so much of a benefit that weight is a non-issue.
7. I have actually found that I'm a hell of a lot faster up technical climbs. In fact, there are many things that I could not climb on a 26" that I could suddenly climb on a 29er. And the stuff that I could climb is done faster on a 29er, technical or no. 29er wheels keep their speed and momentum over obstacles better than a 26" wheel- just as a single-speeder.
8. I think that saying that you waste hours explaining the wheels to people is grasping at straws. This is most certainly not the case, but when I do explain them, it's more of a socializing thing, so it's not really time wasted. It's the same time used explaining a new tire or fork, or discussing past experiences on trails or what to do after the ride.

Overall, I much prefer 29ers. If you get a chance to ride one, do it. You may not be sold on the first ride, or even the second, but if you can borrow one for a week or more, ride the hell out of it, then switch to a similar bike with 26" wheels, you'll notice a huge difference. Whether you like this difference is up to you, but I don't see what's not to like. Weight? I'm not racing, so 2 or 3 pounds extra doesn't bother me (although some people swear by 29ers for racing, saying the wheels make them faster, which I'd agree with in most circumstances).

So is it a cult? Nah, more of a passion or realization. A fad? Some people get into it because they think it is. But if you go into it with an open mind- not automatically writing it off as a fad or corporate attempt at making money or simply inferior, then you'll more clearly be able to make a judgement about them. I see no reason that anyone should be so firmly opposed to 29ers or 26". They both have their place, and each person is going to experience them differently and prefer something different (as this entire thread has shown).


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

A good post but wasted on Devil treehuggerjd.
He will refute everything you say just to get a reaction.
Cant even be honest enough to post under his usual screen name and instead trots out Devil when he wants to say something incognito.


----------



## 29"_of_Firewater (Mar 5, 2005)

Obviously just an another tree hugging, granola chugging, f-in' roadie, wanting someone to respond to thier dribble.
YW
go ride!!!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

EDDIE JONES said:


> What kinda cult do I belong to if I ride a 29er SS, steel, hardtail with Jones H-bars. (Maybe something like the "Old, fat lazy guys that don't like to change gears and ride with really wierd bars because we believe that the titanium recieves signals from outer space and we are the conduit for extra-terrestrial intelligence and the Hare Krishna's may be right" cult


Hmmmmm, let's see how I fit in...

29er...check.
SS...check.
steel...check.
hardtail...check.
H-Bars...check.
old...check
fat...check.
lazy...check.

SonuvaB*TCH!

I guess I should go jump up and down on Oprah's couch now.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

29"_of_Firewater said:


> Obviously just an another tree hugging, granola chugging, f-in' roadie, wanting someone to respond to thier dribble.
> YW
> go ride!!!


tree hugging...check.
granola chugging...check.
roadie...check.
dribble...check.

DAMMIT!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*pansies*



Nat said:


> tree hugging...check.
> granola chugging...check.
> roadie...check.
> dribble...check.
> ...


you lotta pansiez! here I am, checking web stuff, and what do I see? 29ers a myth? Your mom is my 29er, and so is your granola.

I should be the next Tarantino and make a movie called: 29er Soccer Moms

Starring: a bowl of oatmeal, a 1993 roadie on a kestrel (because kestrels are carbon, and that's like super cool when its on the Miata's roof rack), and a midget dressed like Pantani.

29ers are not a fad. They're just function, like the big three American automakers switching from the huge boats of the 70's 80's, to ecenomy cars, to SUVs...see.


----------



## zombiekiller (Jan 25, 2007)

i love my 29er for rolling singletrack with a few small jumps here and there. I HATED it at first, but i stuck with it a tweaked my setup untill it really felt right. i also commuted on the bike to get a better feel for it. Now for DJ/park stuff, i prefer my 26" park bike, for bombing downhill/freeride and launching myself i'll take full squish and for rolling singletrack i'll take my rigid KM. different tools for different jobs.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

........


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I heard....*



29Colossus said:


> It is amazing where a person's brain can take them when they really want something to be true. Wait a minute... nevermind... Not one person ever told you that the volume blah blah blah would render suspension completely unnecessary. If you believe someone DID tell you that, without ever seeing you ride, then you would INSTANTLY know that the information had NO credibility in YOUR case. But then, why compare apples to oranges? Stick with apples and apples.


.... there was some lady in Chicago who registered 20 times with social security and bilked the government for $850k from Ronald Reagan in the 80s.

That was a total fabrication as well. To your credit, more people believed that lie than the 29er lies.

Pop Rocks and Coke won't give you cancer.

Girls can get pregnant the first time they have sex.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You forgot...*



Nat said:


> Hmmmmm, let's see how I fit in...
> 
> 29er...check.
> SS...check.
> ...


... Leftie, Maverick, or Reba


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> Starring: a bowl of oatmeal, a 1993 roadie on a kestrel (because kestrels are carbon, and that's like super cool when its on the Miata's roof rack), ...


Miata is a convertable.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*probably had more to do with...*



Melt said:


> as far as the effort to get rolling ..... on my car when i had 17" rims i lost 2 mpg compared to 15" rims.


... the wider and shorter contact patch than the overall diameter or weight.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Miata is a convertable.


But you can also get the hardtop, which provides for much lower rolling resistance. But, it's harder to get up to speed.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*yes...*



pimpbot said:


> Miata is a convertable.


yes, i am aware of that. its a little thing called "sarcasm"


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

*Talk about Kool aid.....*

In the 80' all reaserches said that eating fiber was good for colon cancer, bla bla bla...
now 20 years later , after real time testing , they say it wasn't true , was all Schitt ( no pun intended )
I tried to eat some when they said that , I wanted to be cool too , but I didn't like it.

I prefer "Sugar crisp" over "All Bran"..........


----------

